# Bergwerk ecco



## x6hr (29. August 2003)

hallo,

ich beabsichtige ein ecco mit einer manitou black elite und xt komplett inkl. großer scheibe auszurüsten.

macht diese Zusammenstellung Sinn?


----------



## chris84 (29. August 2003)

Was sollte daran keinen Sinn machen? Der Ecco ist zwar der günstigste Bergwerk rahmen, aber keineswegs billig, zu den restlichen Komponenten passt er schon (ich geh mal von dem Mercury Ecco aus und nehme an den meinst du). Die Qualität ist top, siehe Verarbeitung. einzigster deutlich sichtbarer unterschied ist das Unterrohr, das am Endurance /Race etwas anders aussieht. Das Gewicht dürfte am ecco etwa um 100-300g nach oben abweichen, weiß ich aber nicht genau (ich denke anthony kann uns hier weiterhelfen)
Desweiteren Entscheidet hier der Einsatzbereich/dein Körpergewicht ob nicht ein Endurance mit etwas günstigeren Komponenten die bessere Wahl ist. Ich kenne einen der fährt aber den Ecco auch mit XT (allerdings V-Brake) und ner Magura Gabel (ich glaub die O24U), läuft auch ganz prima. Desweiteren finde ich ne reine XT ausstattung nicht so optimal, der Umwerfer z.b. ist als LX föllig ausreichend, auch hier lässt sich gut sparen. Den tötet eh als erstes der Verschleiß, egal ob XT oder LX. Ich denk die Black Elite passt ganz gut zu dem Rahmen, allerdings würd ich nur die 80/100er empfehlen, die 120 is für normalen CC-Race oder Marathoneinsatz zu häftig. Mit der 80mm einstellung haste ein super Race-Bike und mit der 100 ein Tourentaugliches Hardtail.
Die Bremse sollte auch OK sein, wobei ich allerdings Magura bevorzuge. Ob die große disk erforderlich ist must du entscheiden, ich würd noch ne Louise FR in die engere Auswahl nehmen, oder die neue 04er Louise. 

Zur Info: ich fahre ein Bergwerk Mercury Endurance mit Manitou Black comp/Magura Julie/Truvativ FireX/Gigapipe Team SL/Sram 9.0SL Schaltwerk und Shifter (von 99)/LX umwerfer und Magura Comp Naben auf Ambrosio Baraccu Felgen. Ich bin top zufrieden mit dem Bike, hab günstige Anbauteile verwendet weil ich net so viel geld hatte nach dem Motto: Wenn der Rahmen schonmal perfekt ist lässt sich der rest nach und nach perfektionieren, außerdem kann ich erfahrungen sammeln, sodass ich die Teuren Teile optimal auswählen kann   . Angefangen hab ich mit dem Gigapipe Team SL innenlager (vorher war das Standart ISIS drin, das angefangen hat zu wackeln ohne ende), Eggbeatern (super Teile, kann ich nur empfehlen, aber sauteuer), folgen wird ein guter Steuersatz (Ritchey WCS o.ä.)
Aber den Rahmen werd ich so schnell net mehr hergeben  

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (1. September 2003)

Hey Chris,

was sind denn 'Eierbeisser' ?! *ggg*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (1. September 2003)

diese Übersetzung hab ich bis jetzt auch noch net gehört  
normalerweise werden sie "Eierschläger" oder "Schneebesen" genannt.
geimeint sind natürlich die 4X4 Pedale von Look, die genialsten Pedale, die es gibt (IMHO), und die darf ich seit kurzem mein eigen nennen 
 

MFG
Chris


----------



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2003)

@ x6hr + chris84, 

ich denke es handelt sich hier um den Mercury Rahmen. Dieser ist im Vergleich zum Mercury Endurance + Race ca. 100g schwerer und ist eigentlich nur durch das runde Unterrohr mit Gusset am Steuerkopf vom anderen Rahmen zu unterscheiden. Die anderen beiden unterscheiden sich nur durch die Farbwahl. Race = Race Beschichtung.
Wie an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, gibts 2004 nur noch einen Rahmentyp. Der Mercury Ecco Rahmen wurde durch das neue Racebike "Mercury SL" ersetzt. Das Rahmengewicht des SL liegt bei ca. 1.390g.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

